# Magno herf?



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Is Magno having a herf again this year for the kentucky derby?


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

No Zack he's not doing the pig roast this year. New business takes up most of his time..


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

floydp said:


> No Zack he's not doing the pig roast this year. New business takes up most of his time..


damn...I was a lookin forward to it...


----------

